# Puedo alimentar circuitos TTL diseñados para 5v con bateria de 9v?



## Pegaso (Ago 31, 2008)

Hola, necesito saber como hago para alimentar con una batería de 9v un circuito originalmente diseñado para ser alimentado con 5vdc.

El mismo hace parte de una práctica de electronica digital y está constituido por un contador 555, por un decodificador 4040, y por los circuitos integrados 74ls04, 74ls08 y 74ls32, presentando sus resultados en forma de semáforo a través de 3 leds verde, rojo y amarillo. 

El punto es que en la escuela me dijeron que los c.i. de tecnología ttl solo permitian una variacion del voltaje de entrada, de a lo sumo un voltio, y tengo que hacer portátil este circuito, lo que me impide andar cargando siempre la fuente de alimentación que además debe ser conectada a la red eléctrica (la cual no siempre voy a tener a mano).


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2008)

Alternativa 1: Conecta un regulador de tensión LM7805 entre tus 9V y tu circuito
Alternativa 2: Reemplaza los TTL por sus equivalentes CMOS y alimenta todo con tus 9V


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 31, 2008)

Hola.
Debes usar el 7805, o una un diodo Zener de 5.1V.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 31, 2008)

En principio con usar un regulador 7805 seria suficiente. 
Pero si se trata de algo que tiene que ser portatil conviene minimizar el consumo, y para eso es mejor usar todo CMOS. Si en lugar de usar esos tres TTL usas un 4049+4071+4081  podes alimentar todo directamente con 9V (cambiando las resistencias que hagan falta)


----------



## Pegaso (Sep 1, 2008)

Muy claras y útiles todas sus respuestas.

Gracias a todos !

Pegaso


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 1, 2008)

Pegaso.. mucho tiempo que no te veia por el foro.:! Bienvenidoo!


----------



## liosoft (Sep 12, 2008)

Hola gente, soy nuevito en este foro, hay alguna posibilidad de alimentar un circuito TTL con 4,5 V? digo con 3 pilas de 1,5V


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 12, 2008)

Si se puede... pero no se garantiza que funcionen bien las compuertas

Mejor usa 4 o 5 baterias y un 7805 o un zener


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 12, 2008)

Hola.
Usa 4 pilas con un diodo (el ánodo del diodo va al + de la batería).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ezequiel11 (Sep 15, 2008)

para muchos proyestos se puede construir un simple regulador como el de la imagen adjunta, depende de la cantidad de circuitos puede ser la capacidad del transistor y la tension que quieran pueden poner el zener solo habra que descontarle la caida de tension base emisor por lo que un zener de medio watt siempre funciona y la fuente bien puede ser una bateria de 9  o 12 o un poco mas y a la salida tendran la tension casi del zener


----------



## Pegaso (Sep 15, 2008)

O.k. entendido...gracias de nuevo !


Pegaso


----------



## drayko25 (Oct 14, 2008)

Por experiencia propia yo he trabajado mis circuitos hasta con 14 Volts, pero en el caso de los led's tiene que ponerse necesariamente una resistencia de 330 Ohms, pues sino se quemaría, por el resto todo trabaja normal, bueno es mi experiencia.


----------

